# What do you think about my dog? honesty?



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

i dont have her online pedigree but she is 3/4 Eli/Lonzo(almost 50/50) Zebo shows up twice on the Eli side...1/4 Sorrells/Camelot/Red Devil(Ironline)/Watchdog Cross prior bully...


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Your dog is great. I love her coat color. This is like asking someone about your child. You then get an honest answer (which you may or may not like), and then be pissed off at the person who was honest, or take it out on the dog.


Honestly your dog looks great!


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

Her parents are Turner's Lazarus and Jone's Carnage. Turner's Lazarus's Parents who have online pedigree's are Weaver's Tiger and Turners Smokey.....That might help


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

Abundantly Blessed Kennels | American Pit Bull Terriers
Weavers Tiger can be found on this page


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haven't. Looked at the pedigree on the dam but I love the lonzo stuff. Nice looking little pup too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's super adorable!!!! I love her color.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

Turners Smokey S B K"Eli Smoke" Pedigree
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [185571] :: TURNER'S SMOKEY


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

yes, her color is very unique, thank you


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> Your dog is great. I love her coat color. This is like asking someone about your child. You then get an honest answer (which you may or may not like), and then be pissed off at the person who was honest, or take it out on the dog.
> 
> Honestly your dog looks great!


thank you very much


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

*some pedigrees*

sorry i couldnt take one picture it just has to be peiced together


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

there is the last of them


----------



## 9WhiteCamaro9 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a female that looks just like yours. Same color and all. I'll post a pic or two up here in a second.

Edit: Here's a pic of my two...


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

9WhiteCamaro9 said:


> I have a female that looks just like yours. Same color and all. I'll post a pic or two up here in a second.
> 
> Edit: Here's a pic of my two...


shes very prettty, how old and do you know what bloodline?


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

She is beautiful!!! I love the color!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good lookin gal....









looks close to but yet so far to something I got.. going on... in some stuff I put out , game lines with whopper out basically... those dogs topped out at 47-50lbs


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

She's absolutely gorge! She has a very expressive face. Hahaha. I can almost picture her going, "whazzup?"


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Docotis11 said:


> Abundantly Blessed Kennels | American Pit Bull Terriers
> Weavers Tiger can be found on this page


Really nice looking pup. Like her brindle coat. I was looking on the site u posted and noticed they have merle dogs. Do u know if your pup carries the merle gene? Like if she has any merle dogs in her pedigree?


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

Trojanboi400 said:


> Really nice looking pup. Like her brindle coat. I was looking on the site u posted and noticed they have merle dogs. Do u know if your pup carries the merle gene? Like if she has any merle dogs in her pedigree?


No she sure doesnt


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Good lookin gal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some good looking pups firehazard


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

pretty dog. like everyone else, i dig the color.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Pretty.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good-looking pup. Glad you got a merle-free ped.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Good-looking pup. Glad you got a merle-free ped.


Thank you,


----------



## 9WhiteCamaro9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Docotis11, I honestly don't know much about her background. All I really know is she was one of two pups that made it for her mother killed the other pups and the owners we got her from seemed like they were only feeding her brother and didn't care for her and they were wanting $40 for her so we said the heck with it and paid the $40 just to get her out of that house and into one where she's loved and took care of. Since then that little girl only wants attention and you can tell and huge difference from the time we got her till now.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute pup bit that kennel you posted is a mess with those merle dogs. I like how they said they did a DNA test for catahula to prove it was a pure APBT.... LMAO there is a reason it is a fault to have merle...


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Cute pup bit that kennel you posted is a mess with those merle dogs. I like how they said they did a DNA test for catahula to prove it was a pure APBT.... LMAO there is a reason it is a fault to have merle...


yes, i agree but, you can trace her bloodline back and you will see absolutely no merle in her


----------



## Sam Cates (Nov 14, 2011)

*nice looking dog!*


----------



## brownstonebullys (Jan 23, 2012)

My favariot blood line is that old himphill blood


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ABK (Abundantly Blessed Kennels) is a mutt breeder, nothing more nothing less.. Piss poor knowledge of what is in the yard and throwing together.. Believes shes one of the "lucky" ones with "pure bred" never mixed Merle dogs.. If you got that pup from ABK i wouldn't trust the ped or what was said.. Laughing stock of anyone thats really into these hounds.

You can also note the lack of consistency with those dogs being thrown and being bred as well as all but maybe one or two are over weight..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Good lookin gal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan those pups are awful cute, you have reached your dog limit, better send me one quick


----------



## ShadyMtn (Aug 10, 2012)

Docotis11 said:


> i dont have her online pedigree but she is 3/4 Eli/Lonzo(almost 50/50) Zebo shows up twice on the Eli side...1/4 Sorrells/Camelot/Red Devil(Ironline)/Watchdog Cross prior bully...


Docotis I have Hazel now. If you see this give me a holler at [email protected]


----------

